# are dragoon pigeons used for racing ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I just like to know whether dragoon pigeons are used for racing in any part of the world ?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

As far as I know, Dargoons do not have much of a homing instinct anymore. They're mainly bred for show now. Kinda like some of the roller breeds are bred for show now and not performing.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Not that I am aware off. I think Dragoons are slower so what is the point of racing them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dragoons were an ingredient in the modern homing/racing pigeon. But it's been a really, really long time since anyone has flown them, so now they are just show birds. They are nowhere near fit for racing now.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

boneyrajan.k Do you have racing pigeons in India??
Maybe you are the person to start racing Dargoon's- Let us know how you/they do.
Give us a True/Proven answer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I would love to have a flock of English Carriers being able to home as well as my homers.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

sky tx said:


> boneyrajan.k Do you have racing pigeons in India??
> Maybe you are the person to start racing Dargoon's- Let us know how you/they do.
> Give us a True/Proven answer.


I WISH,I COULD.....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Personally, I would love to have a flock of English Carriers being able to home as well as my homers.


THAT WOULD BE REALLY GREAT....


----------

